# ID Application Suspended



## sbender (Apr 13, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

So I applied for my ID book based on a PR end May.. Never received an SMS but have been following up with the office I applied at.

Today they told me application is suspended due to non submission of my Marriage Certificate.. I am divorced and did submit by divorce agreement. 

Can anyone shed light on why they need the marriage certificate? Also does the process start all over again or resume where it was suspended?

So frustrating!

Thank you

Sharon


----------

